# Paph gratrixianum



## h_mossy (Nov 1, 2019)

Anyone have a photo of Paph gratrixianum when the bud is beginning to show above the leaves? I have one that I can't tell if it is putting up a bud or a new leaf. Considering the time of the year, I would not expect a bloom this late, but I'm not sure what it is doing. 

Tks.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2019)

show us what you are seeing (or wait a week)


----------



## h_mossy (Nov 4, 2019)

They are poking up higher now, just enough to see the stems. It is actually going to bloom (unless it blasts) in two of the fans, but the 3rd one doesn't look like it will make it.


----------

